# Logo Frage



## prapse (3. Januar 2003)

Wie bekomme ich so ein bild mit ps6 hin??





ganz anzusehen auf
mysimps.de 

ich bin gespannt :>

und thx schonmal & sry fuer das scheiss topic ^^
mir is nix besseres eingefallen :/

edit:
also ich meine natuerlich das " S " und den Kreis, wo es drin ist ^^


----------



## MMC2002 (3. Januar 2003)

schau mal auf http://www.gfx4ever.de.v u, da gab es meiner Meinung nach ein Tutorial für 3D Text. Das müsste dir erstmal weiterhelfen. Den Rest bekommst du mit ein wenig probieren auch locker alleine hin.


----------



## sonicks (4. Januar 2003)

hm... kleiner Randkommentar:

führt ihr grad nen Machtstreit aus oder was wird das? Es wurde eigentlich nicht direkt die Frage beantwortet, und das find ich schade wenn ich solche Threads lese. Und der Tote Link is auch nicht das wahre 

\\ gut ok schatten etc. reinbringen is wirklich nicht schwer aber ich find es geht ums prinzip. m0ep


----------



## Jojukono (4. Januar 2003)

wo sind denn meine Beiträge und Bilder hin?

Was hab ich denn jetzts chonwieder falsch gemacht?


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

mach das Grundlogo, ohne Verzerrung

verzerre es so wie du es brauchst

dupliziere die ebene und färbe das hintere grau

verschiebe es so weit, das es die breite hat,
die du nachher haben möchtest

verbinde alle *Ecken* miteinander
und fülle die Freiräume aus

wähle die Zwischenräume aus und arbeite
mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug die Schatten nach

fertig
kleine Animation dazu, ist nicht
das original, aber ich hoffe es
hilft dir.


----------



## prapse (4. Januar 2003)

ui danke :>

werde mich bei gelegenheit ma ransetzen


----------



## Jojukono (4. Januar 2003)

@smallB

wie hast du die verbindungen der ecken gemacht?welches werkzeug?winkel?dankeschonmal


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

lienienzeichner


----------



## HuBi (4. Januar 2003)

dumme frage, wie stellt man das logo so schräg, mit transformieren hab ich das irgendwie net hingekriegt?!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (4. Januar 2003)

Bearbeiten->Transformieren-> Such dir was aus *g*


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

Bearbeiten-> Transformieren-> Verzerren 
und die ecke unten rechts verschieben


----------



## MMC2002 (4. Januar 2003)

Sorry, das der Link "angeblich" tot ist. hatte mich leider verschrieben.
http://www.gfx4ever********

Edit/
Sorry das der Link nicht funzt, aber das scheint hier am board zu liegen, den die Seite hat so eine vu-Domain. Also einfach mal http://www.gfx4ever.de eingeben und dann noch nen punkt dahinter und dann vu


----------



## Nitromaus (5. Januar 2003)

Geil ich biun ja auch noch totaler anfänger, muss ich auch mal sowas nachbasteln.


----------



## JPLuckan (12. Januar 2003)

hallo leute, ich bin TOTALER photoshop anfänger und habe leider nicht alles gecheckt was ihr hier versucht habt zu erklären....  1. WIE fülle ich die freiräume aus??? den photoshop ist ja ebenenbasieren und erkennt in 2 ebenen keine freiräume...

wenn ich z.b. 2 kreise zeichne , sie versetzt platziere und mit dem linienzeichner verbinde....wie zum teufel soll ich dann die freiräume ausfüllen??

THX schonmal für eure antworten!


----------



## Spielgrips (12. Januar 2003)

Ich glaube mit dem Füllwerkzeug?

Und einer hatte erwähnt mit dem Linietool das bei die Formen trinne ist...


Mir würd es auch sehr interessieren, wie das geht?


----------



## JPLuckan (12. Januar 2003)

ja mit dem füllwerkzeug weiss ich auch, aber geht ja schlecht, photoshop ist ja net so schlau wie wir...


----------



## Spielgrips (12. Januar 2003)

Neues bild -> Textebene erstellen -> Textebene duplizieren ->untere Textebene verschieben -> Perspektivisch verzerren -> obere Textebene einfärben. Fertig.

Sollte helfen !


----------



## JPLuckan (12. Januar 2003)

*!*

check ich nicht ganz, eläuter ma bidöö genauer....UND GUCK IN DEIN ICQ


----------



## Spielgrips (12. Januar 2003)

Ich habe eine Lösung:

Du erstellt eine neue Datei [strg+n].

So jetzt nimmst das Texttool und schreibst jetzt mal das Wort "R" und duplizierst das ganze und das andere dupliziere "R" nach oben verschieben das es ausieht das es ein Schatten hätte.

Jetzt nimmste das Linientool und verbindest du die Ecken und jetzt kommst! Nimm das Polygon-Lasso und markierst denn Bereich denn du füllen willst mit deiner Farbe, wenn jetzt noch was weißes übrig bleibt im markierten Bereich dann klicke noch mal auf denn Weißenbereich im markierten Bereich, so das alles ausgefüllt ist.

Das machste mehrmal an jede Ecke und da hätten wir es, ich habe es ausprobiert und es ging!

Und fahre jeden Strich nach denn du gezogen hast mit dem Linientool


----------



## JPLuckan (12. Januar 2003)

ja, ok, ich probiers......der hit währ nur noch, wenn du in ICQ antworten würdest, wollte gern ein wenig plaudern...


----------



## JPLuckan (12. Januar 2003)

VERFLUCHT! ES GEHT NICHT!


----------

